# I think my budgie has some disease



## DTeacher (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello everyone.

It's good to contact with other budgie fans 

I am an owner of two budgies for a almost a year now.

Annie is acting weird in the last few days. She is all fluffed up and sleeping a lot but when i come near her she flies away and acting normal. I have noticed that her poop is little bit watery not much and i am concerned that she has some sort of a disease. She eats quite good and she has much more energy but as i said she has never done the fluffing and sleeping. I take them out on the balcony for sunshine and indoors they are flying all the time. Dont know what is going on with her. Maybe you can help out.

Best regards 
Darko


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Darko, and welcome to the forum. 

As much as we would love to be able to tell you what is wrong with you budgie girl and tell you how you can help her get better, we simply cannot know what is wrong with her. 
The best thing is to find the closest avian vet (not a regular vet who will see birds, an actual avian vet who is trained thoroughly in bird care) who will be able to help your girl feel better.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

:welcome: I agree with Thermo. The only way to know for sure is take her to the avian vet. 
I hope your little girl feels better soon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Darko and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgie girl does sound sick, and it's really hard to tell what it is as most things begin with the same symptoms.

Is she still eating and drinking normally?

I agree with Therm that the only way to accurately diagnose her is to take her to a qualified avian vet. They will be able to tell you for sure what treatment would work best for her to make her feel better faster.

Unfortunately, on the forums we have very limited medical advice, so your best bet is to contact a professional.

In the meantime, I would keep her warm by covering her cage partway and placing a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel at the bottom of her cage.

If she is not eating or drinking, then you should encourage her to do so by soaking some millet in sugar-free Pedialyte. If you don't have Pedialyte, you can use this recipe: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Keep us posted on her condition and I hope she's able to feel better soon! :fingerx:


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Best of luck. I hope you are able to get your budgie on the road to recovery soon.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Budgies will typically hide or mask any form of sickness or disease as long as possible, she is trying to act normal when you come near her because of this.
leeping and fluffed up is cause for concern she needs to have her poop tested and maybe blood work done to determine what is the reasoning behind her behaviour. You can get some Apple cider vinegar with Mother in it and add a couple of drops to the drinking water this is a natural probiotic. Please get her seen by an Avian vet as soon as possible. Take her in her cage so they can see her droppings also.


----------

